# FFA's and BBW's



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 3, 2006)

I just wanted to say...I think that this board should also include Female Fat Admirer's who like BBW's. I used to think there were only six of them in the world, because, being a bisexual SSBBW, I have met NONE in person, and only a few online. It would be great to be able to chat with a nice FFA who is into fat chicks. 

I think it may be a myth that there are actually chicks out there who dig fat chicks. I've had a few responses on myspace, but I swear to Goddess somebody is blowing smoke up my bum to make me feel better about myself or something! 

So ya know...lesbian/bisexual FFA's lurking on this board, check out my profile and if you think I'm hot (which I am, by my own standards), then contact me! You know you want to..


----------



## Tad (Mar 3, 2006)

I would think that you might want to also post on the weight board, as some of the other big women you are interested might mostly post there. Seems like it would be worthwhile to cover both bases.

Best of luck in finding your Ms. Right 

-Ed


----------



## missaf (Mar 3, 2006)

Doesn't matter where ya post, fat women lovers are all around you


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 4, 2006)

missaf said:


> Doesn't matter where ya post, fat women lovers are all around you


True True! 

And I finally got this quote deal right too!! 

Did you notice that I didn't get it right in my response to you on the WLS board? Darn...I felt like a dork with that! I should go edit it to make it right!


----------



## Emma (Mar 4, 2006)

I love big women, like 400lbs pus. Yum. The fatter the better.


----------



## missaf (Mar 4, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I love big women, like 400lbs pus. Yum. The fatter the better.



Yeah, the softer the better, too :wubu: :smitten:

In my mind, I don't like the term FFA, it's too general, it's too cliche, it's too... It breaks me up into categories so I'd have to wear 15 different labels.

In my own choosing, I am a Fat Admirer period.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 4, 2006)

Celestial Ceece said:


> I just wanted to say...I think that this board should also include Female Fat Admirer's who like BBW's. I used to think there were only six of them in the world, because, being a bisexual SSBBW, I have met NONE in person, and only a few online. It would be great to be able to chat with a nice FFA who is into fat chicks.
> 
> I think it may be a myth that there are actually chicks out there who dig fat chicks. I've had a few responses on myspace, but I swear to Goddess somebody is blowing smoke up my bum to make me feel better about myself or something!
> 
> So ya know...lesbian/bisexual FFA's lurking on this board, check out my profile and if you think I'm hot (which I am, by my own standards), then contact me! You know you want to..



OK, so you're bisexual... do you prefer fat men to thin men? I'm only asking this out of curiosity.


----------



## Emma (Mar 4, 2006)

missaf said:


> Yeah, the softer the better, too :wubu: :smitten:
> 
> In my mind, I don't like the term FFA, it's too general, it's too cliche, it's too... It breaks me up into categories so I'd have to wear 15 different labels.
> 
> In my own choosing, I am a Fat Admirer period.



I dunno what the hell I am, bbw/ffa/feeder i think lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2006)

I wonder if this is something we can discuss and assign colors.

And for whatever I am. I hope its green.


----------



## William (Mar 4, 2006)

Or.............FFFA????

William




Fuzzy said:


> I wonder if this is something we can discuss and assign colors.
> 
> And for whatever I am. I hope its green.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 5, 2006)

William said:


> Or.............FFFA????
> 
> William



Or even - pace Hannibal Lecter - FFF FFF FFF FFF (with some fava beans and a nice bottle of chianti)

 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## William (Mar 5, 2006)

I think that Dr. Harold Leacher would be better and he liked to eat.

William




TallEnglishman said:


> Or even - pace Hannibal Lecter - FFF FFF FFF FFF (with some fava beans and a nice bottle of chianti)
> 
> 
> 
> :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## missaf (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll just call myself a FL-- FAT LOVER!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 5, 2006)

missaf said:


> I'll just call myself a FL-- FAT LOVER!



FuzzyFL? I'm afraid people might start asking me about Florida. 

Or about my new football league. 

I'm an FAdmirer.. and always will be.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, so you're bisexual... do you prefer fat men to thin men? I'm only asking this out of curiosity.



Honestly...when it comes to men, I could take em or leave em. They tick me off! My pref is for men who are smaller than me. A lot smaller than me, actually! But not too too small either, because they need to be able to handle all 440 pounds of my big body! So, did I answer your question? Dudes are dudes!

Cmon chicks, lets party!


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 6, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I dunno what the hell I am, bbw/ffa/feeder i think lol



Well you're pretty cute, whatever you call yourself! :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> FuzzyFL? I'm afraid people might start asking me about Florida.
> 
> Or about my new football league.
> 
> I'm an FAdmirer.. and always will be.



You're a FAdmirer, and always will be? What's that? 

Can I join your football league? I can't run and I can't really do anything athletic, but I am a team player. Oh plus, I look really hot in football gear...or cheerleading gear!


----------



## missaf (Mar 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, so you're bisexual... do you prefer fat men to thin men? I'm only asking this out of curiosity.




And I prefer Fat Men and Fat Women


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 6, 2006)

missaf said:


> Yeah, the softer the better, too :wubu: :smitten:
> 
> In my mind, I don't like the term FFA, it's too general, it's too cliche, it's too... It breaks me up into categories so I'd have to wear 15 different labels.
> 
> In my own choosing, I am a Fat Admirer period.



I like that label. It is a GOOD ONE! 

I'm a person admirer. Right now I'm a psychotic, screwed up, queer chick, with serious issues! I'm disabled, I'm morbidly obese. I'm exhausted, and I'm not making ANY SENSE!


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 6, 2006)

William said:


> I think that Dr. Harold Leacher would be better and he liked to eat.
> 
> William



Ewww, you biotches are gross.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 6, 2006)

missaf said:


> I'll just call myself a FL-- FAT LOVER!



Damn, I can't read these things out of order, or on sleeping pills anymore!

Fat lover is great! 

Wooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo! 

Fat men are nice also...

There are some FA's (I've met them, chatted with them over on other boards, etc), who are honestly all, "fat men, cmon, you don't like fat men! Fat men and fat women don't mix!"

Then there are FA's who are also feedees...LMAO...just dying to get their ) on!


----------



## William (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Celestial 

Well I grew up in a Fat Family with plenty of Fat people in the extended family of both parents, and my first job was working in a Community Action Agency with plenty of wide bodies.

I think that for guys like me it is a natural appreciation of large soft Female Bodies  

William





Celestial Ceece said:


> Damn, I can't read these things out of order, or on sleeping pills anymore!
> 
> Fat lover is great!
> 
> ...


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 6, 2006)

Celestial Ceece said:


> Ewww, you biotches are gross.



_Biotches?!! Biotechs???!!_

:doh: 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## FitChick (Mar 6, 2006)

Celestial Ceece said:


> I just wanted to say...I think that this board should also include Female Fat Admirer's who like BBW's. I used to think there were only six of them in the world, because, being a bisexual SSBBW, I have met NONE in person, and only a few online. It would be great to be able to chat with a nice FFA who is into fat chicks.
> 
> I think it may be a myth that there are actually chicks out there who dig fat chicks. I've had a few responses on myspace, but I swear to Goddess somebody is blowing smoke up my bum to make me feel better about myself or something!
> 
> So ya know...lesbian/bisexual FFA's lurking on this board, check out my profile and if you think I'm hot (which I am, by my own standards), then contact me! You know you want to..



I'm a bisexual FFA....my main interest is BHM but I like BBW also. You're not the only one!

No offense meant to skinny ppl but...I never liked hugging skinny ppl. It hurts physically sometimes. I like cushioning, softness, coziness....to me both BHM and BBW are "comfortable" (no other way to put it)....it gives me a feeling of safety, security....hard to explain but the FAs know what I mean.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 6, 2006)

FitChick said:


> I'm a bisexual FFA....my main interest is BHM but I like BBW also. You're not the only one!
> 
> No offense meant to skinny ppl but...I never liked hugging skinny ppl. It hurts physically sometimes. I like cushioning, softness, coziness....to me both BHM and BBW are "comfortable" (no other way to put it)....it gives me a feeling of safety, security....hard to explain but the FAs know what I mean.



Skinny people are fun for me to hug, because I can make them disappear hahaaa...or I can make them feel really small. I like doing that because I like comparing my size to the size of other people in this world. It makes me feel like I'm a giant sort of woman.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 7, 2006)

*waves he hand around a bit* Another Bi FFA here.
(and I think you're stunning, Ceece)


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 7, 2006)

Goreki said:


> *waves he hand around a bit* Another Bi FFA here.
> (and I think you're stunning, Ceece)



What is it with fat and bisexuality??? Suddenly I feel I'm in a minority of a minority!!!

 :doh:  

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Mar 7, 2006)

TallEnglishman said:


> What is it with fat and bisexuality??? Suddenly I feel I'm in a minority of a minority!!!
> 
> :doh:
> 
> :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:



i'm straight.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 7, 2006)

SisterGoldenHair said:


> i'm straight.



Phew. Two of us. If we get any more we might even become a group!  

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 7, 2006)

Goreki said:


> *waves he hand around a bit* Another Bi FFA here.
> (and I think you're stunning, Ceece)


*does a little happy dance* another one! YAY

We shall have our Football League after all (if you don't know what I'm talking about, see the beginning of this thread)!


----------



## mouse (Mar 7, 2006)

And yet another bi FA  
Though I'm not that big myself: chubby perhaps?


----------



## Big-Phil (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm straight too


----------



## William (Mar 9, 2006)

I am straight even though my body is round!

William




Big-Phil said:


> I'm straight too


----------

